# aandryiii on tv?



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

so flippin through channels and came across "disaster in the gulf" started watching it and am pretty sure just saw aandryiii. kinda cool too see a face behind a name, but didnt think it would be on national tv. there is some pretty crazy videos they are showing. 

so the last I heard the have put some sort of cap on it and are testing the well or something, does anyone have any updates as too whats actually happening?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

How'd you know it was him?


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

looks like same vid as on here and the name matches up


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

give us a link! id like to see it.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

trying too find a link, it was called disaster in the gulf: a race against time, I think it was him on in the first 5 min


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah he was interviewd on "60 Minutes" or one of those shows, and I want to say local news channels as well.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

yes he was on a few times down here. same interveiw just on different times.


----------



## cajun outlaw (May 22, 2010)

still like a big ole' rainbow on the water out here,for as long as they claim it to be stopped,seems like with a current of around 1kt. it should have cleared up some.
the only thing you can be sure of is what you see on the news aint the whole truth.
i never met andrii,but i did see him,or his lil boat,out here the night it happened.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah that probably was him. I have seen him and his friend being interview on 60 minute and discovery channel special.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

They did a few interviews with many different folks. First was 60 minutes then some other random ones, like australia, and mens journal.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Big D said:


> How'd you know it was him?


My missing hand prolly gave it away


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay, it may be the hand thing but, I think I'll stick with Izzy's reply. He said the name was the same. I didn't know your MIMB name was really your name. Ya learn something new every day :yup:


----------



## bigchevy6 (Jul 22, 2010)

al u crack me up sometimes, btw, if u didnt get my txt, ur left front is flat...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You're missing a hand??


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

you need to watch the videos as little more closely


----------



## bigchevy6 (Jul 22, 2010)

he may be missing one hand, but fellas let me tell ya, this guy can do just as much if not more than the rest of us. in highschool we had keyboarding class together and he was just as fast as me. me and him used to rig up all his dirtbikes and streetbikes w/ the clutch and the brake on the same side so he could still ride, so dont be fooled, that kid can still do it all and its AMAZING the drive he still has.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I've watched the videos. I can tell that nothing holds this guy back.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow... I've never noticed. :rockn: on dude!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep. Saw that on discovery as well.

Never noticed a missing extremity tho. Theres a guy down the road that was born without a hand. He's the best mechanic around. He also owns his own racing team where he and his son drive, as well as work on their junk.

He dropped the tranny in my Tacoma and put a clutch in it about a year ago. Unbelieveable.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

bigchevy6 said:


> he may be missing one hand, but fellas let me tell ya, this guy can do just as much if not more than the rest of us. in highschool we had keyboarding class together and he was just as fast as me. me and him used to rig up all his dirtbikes and streetbikes w/ the clutch and the brake on the same side so he could still ride, so dont be fooled, that kid can still do it all and its AMAZING the drive he still has.


Awww What a sweet heart... hhaahha, j/j. You da man Shane!


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

some r sweet bu if u think it slows he will kick u in the:nutkick:nuts bad


----------

